# Best pink nail polish?



## Tyari (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a very pretty, girly pink nail polish with a nice shiny finish. Nothing matte, or too glittery. Any ideas? There was one by Essie that I've seen before but I don't know the name of it. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 21, 2010)

Light, medium, or dark pink?


----------



## lolaB (Sep 21, 2010)

Brights: OPI Pink Flamenco, Elephantastic Pink, Essie Status Symbol

Softshades: Essie Need A Vacation, ChG Empowerment, RBL Smitten


----------



## Tyari (Sep 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Light, medium, or dark pink? Medium shades, like Barbie pink.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 21, 2010)

I just got a really cute Raspberry Sorbet from Borghese that fits the bill. They are BOGOF at Rite Aid right now.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2010)

If applied with 3 coats, i think you could try OPI Isn't that precious? It's a neutral creamy shade, with a shiny satin effect.


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm wearing Orlys "Two Hour Lunch" and it's a really pretty deep Barbie pink. Painted over Orlys bonder and topped off with Revlon extra life, my nails don't chip for 3-4 days usually.

If you google that color there's some great online pics!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 22, 2010)

I love Demure Dixen by Essie. I don't know if I'd classify that as a pink.


----------

